# Tang Question



## mdrobc13 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just added two new fish to my 56 gallon corner acquarium. (tank #3 for those of you following); got two small Yellow eye kole tangs last night. So far so good. Only fish in tank with a few hermit crabs, two sand sifting starfish, 3 nessarius snails and an emrald crab so far. Interested in what other compatible fish could be added to this tank. Thinking of a small pgmy angel next or smaller juvenille angel (which would be transfered to larger tank in about 10months when move bases)

Currently have two 1.5" hippo tangs in my 80+gal tank #1 in my family room. They are doing well so far with their established neighbors which include my PAsfur Angel and marron clownfish along with the same invertabrate mix as tank #3 above. Any new ideas of additions that will play well?

Tank #2 is my 55 gal and is full..no more room for anybody else IMHO as it contains a Blue Angel, a med yellow tang, 1 foxface, 1 coral beauty, a perculla clown, a clarki clown and 3 small damsels. Also assorted invertabrate mix sifting sand and doing cleanup duty. Not planning on adding anybody else to this tank. In fact am considering moving 1 or two of them to the other two tanks to space somethings out. But not sure what the compatibility issues would be here either.

Anyway would like to know thoughts and suggestions from others out there in the forum. 

PS. As for plans...will be moving bases in 10 months and acquiring a 120-180gal tank which will them become the basis of probably combining 2 of the above tanks and their inhabitants at that time...so yes more real estate is planned for my setup.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest moving the Foxface from #2 into tank #1. At this point tank #1 is getting pretty full, but you would probably have room for some smaller fish, such as anthias, flasher wrasse, or a Hawkfish.

Tank # 3 can probably have almost any species of reef compatable fish. I would, however, personally avoid adding any species of Centropyge angelfish in a 54 gallon reef which is already stocked with 2 Tangs. You risk some aggression.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Rob, military man? Man, I trip out when I talk to aquarists who are also active military stationed at bases. Every so often it's break down the tanks and lug 'em and set 'em up again..lol

I suspose ur use to it. What branch, BTW? (I'm not military, but just curious what branch)


----------



## mdrobc13 (Jun 12, 2009)

SuperFishFan said:


> Rob, military man? Man, I trip out when I talk to aquarists who are also active military stationed at bases. Every so often it's break down the tanks and lug 'em and set 'em up again..lol
> 
> I suspose ur use to it. What branch, BTW? (I'm not military, but just curious what branch)


Am USAF and this will be my 1st break down of tanks at least salt water and this many/size. I did move in 2006 and took my Red Terror and Oscars at the time 5 miles to my new house and that was fun too. Am looking forward with much trepidation to breaking down three Marine tanks and god knows how much $$ in fish, skimmers, sumps, live rock and salt water to move 1000+ miles from Maryland to Texas next year.  An tips on how to go about this and when/what to accomplish when?



Pasfur said:


> I would suggest moving the Foxface from #2 into tank #1. At this point tank #1 is getting pretty full, but you would probably have room for some smaller fish, such as anthias, flasher wrasse, or a Hawkfish.
> 
> Tank # 3 can probably have almost any species of reef compatable fish. I would, however, personally avoid adding any species of Centropyge angelfish in a 54 gallon reef which is already stocked with 2 Tangs. You risk some aggression.


Mark am laughing cause the Foxface was ORIGINALLY in tank #1 but had some fish-fish conflict with whom I don't recall which caused me to move him to tank #2 (55gal office tank) with the yellow tank who was moved there also fter conflict between him and my P.Asfur as I wasn't going to risk loosing him to a $30 yellow tang whom are easy to find/obtain. It took me almost an hour to catch the Foxface to move him the 1st time and I had to rearrange almost the whole dayum tank so I think I'll leave him. My blue/queen angel would be easier to catch as it often comes to the service near my hand when its time to feed or I am replacing the seaweed clip...doesn't run from me as the Foxface does every time I even approach the tank! LOL

Tank #3 (56 gal corner) is still too new I think to add much more. I just lost one of my yellow eye Kole tangs this AM as did the false lemon peel angel. Am checking the water but I think its probably "new tank syndrome" since the tank was set up 18 July 2009 and still is under 4 weeks old. I think it needs another water change and an additional 2-3 weeks before adding the emporor angel you suggest!  The crabs and snails and starfish are fine though.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

mdrobc13 said:


> Am looking forward with much trepidation to breaking down three Marine tanks and god knows how much $$ in fish, skimmers, sumps, live rock and salt water to move 1000+ miles from Maryland to Texas next year.  An tips on how to go about this and when/what to accomplish when?


 
I definitely can, and do want to help you with that. I'm gonna have quite a few questions. The first initial questions are these:

1.) is the AF paying for your move (I'm speculating they are)?
2.) If they are, is there a certain budget that they're giving you, or do they just reimburse an invoice of some sort, that you would submit after your move?


----------

